# Hardknott and Wrynose pass in an Adria Twin



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Going to Lake District this weekend, and was thinking of going over the Hardknott and Wrynose. I've never been to the area before, but my wife has a long time ago (on a motorbike) and she said it was 'hairy'...

I'm quite a confident driver but is this a stupid thing to be attempting?

Any views most welcome, otherwise this could be my last post on here if I fall off the road on Saturday.... 8O 8O


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Not a problem in my opinion unless anything has changed in the past 11months since we came over them, standard caveat take it easy and enjoy the views!!

:wink:


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Cheers Sagedog - that's the reply I was hoping for. We're going East to West, don't know if it makes a difference or not..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

West to east ok. I would be just a bit wary of Hardknott east to west as you cant see if anthing coming down until you are committed. Coming down I had to reverse up to let a MH pass my transit once now that was a little hairy.

BTW that was assuming that the weather is good. With the road wet you may struggle for grip in a ducato based vehicle if there is a large rear overhang. My romahome used to strugggle a bit in the wet once the 50kg bull bar had been removed.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

It's only a LWB panel van so I'm hoping it'll be ok in wet or dry (yeah, right!) weather..

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I did Hardknott 3 weeks ago on a 650cc motorbike, with SWMBO riding pillion when we stayed in Ravenclass, possible in a panel van I suppose but it will be as your wife says 'hairy' 
Goodluck
Ror


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

hi i did it once in a ford granada scorpio i had no problems untill i came up behind a front wheel drive car that was getting a lot of wheelspin on a dry road so best of luck (the views are worth it).

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Hardnut & Wrynose*

Brilliant done it several times on motorcycles. Only hairy moment was when a nut in a Granada stopped halfway around a hairpin and my front end got airbourne. Can't imagine a camper doing this.
Like all pass storming its the sense of achievement when you get to the other end. Next the Alps, Pyrenees etc. 
We did these in a 1.9td Pollensa progress was very steady and at times extremely interesting !!

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We did Wrynose in a Trabant in May 2002 (see, the date is indelibly etched in my memory 8O).

It was - well - memorable...

Dougie.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hardnut & Wrynose*



pneumatician said:


> Brilliant done it several times on motorcycles. Only hairy moment was when a nut in a Granada stopped halfway around a hairpin and my front end got airbourne. Can't imagine a camper doing this.
> Like all pass storming its the sense of achievement when you get to the other end. Next the Alps, Pyrenees etc.
> We did these in a 1.9td Pollensa progress was very steady and at times extremely interesting !!
> 
> Steve


It wasn't me honest.
Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Call me a coward if you like, but i've done it in a car, but a motorhome, no way!

Geoff


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I absolutely would not dream of going over the Hardknott Pass in a motorhome. It is asking for trouble in MY opinion. 

I have never been over the Wynrose so don.t know about that one


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it not the only public road with a 1 in 3 gradient?

Geoff


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Did Wrynose once in a car and we chickened out on the Hardknott side, we took the "escape route" down the Duddon valley instead.
Happy travels,
Norman


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

As a 'local' its not funny in a m/h but if you enjoy a thrill its up to you! The views are some of the best. One of our favourite places is Wast Water. :wink:


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Both the passes are 1:4 on the little staight bits and 1:3 on the very tight bends that are approx 270degrees and that is where your wheels will spin if anywhere and you may struggle with a LWB.

Mini buses go over them wit the tourists and they dont give a damn about you coming the other way and there are some very sharpe jagged rocks at the roadside that have claimed many a tyre.

Rules of the road apply cars coming down give way to cars going up, i.e. don't stop when going up or you may end up reversing all the way down and that will bring the sweat to your brow.

But it is like the others have said great views for the passengers, driver will be too busy and the brakes will be very hot

Bill


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We did Wrynose earlier this year in our 8m van - a bit hairy I have to say. It was very quiet when we were there - think we would have had problems if we had met anything. Didn't feel that we could stop to enjoy the view - just kept our eyes on the road ahead (and above!!)

Sally


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Minerva said:


> Both the passes are 1:4 on the little staight bits and 1:3 on the very tight bends that are approx 270degrees and that is where your wheels will spin if anywhere and you may struggle with a LWB.
> 
> Mini buses go over them wit the tourists and they dont give a damn about you coming the other way and there are some very sharpe jagged rocks at the roadside that have claimed many a tyre.
> 
> ...


This is one of the simpler bits of Wrynose but you can see the rock edgeing Bill mentions


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Scary*

Hi,

I've done it twice..... 1st time in my 1st Camper, a 1974 Toyota Hi-Ace, with all round drum brakes...... powered up easily enough, coming down as well on the gears was Ok, the brakes....... OH MY GOD.

Done it in my Rambler..... boy do hairpin bends not like front wheel drive.. did it though... don't under any circumstances try it in a front wheel drive camper loaded up and in wet conditions, you'll be coming down in reverse, met some one who tried it and failed...

Daniel.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who gave me enough info to make an informed decision.

I'm not going to do it, especially with weather forecasting rain (suprise, suprise) for the whole weekend. Maybe another time after I've assesed it in a car first....

Oh well, it looks like a bit of walking when the rain halts?!! for an hour or so, with most of the weekend looking at the inside of a pub or the van, which isn't a bad thing.

Thanks again
Griff


----------

